# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  H MAMA MOY

## Lygeri

Αυτή είναι η δική μου ιστορία. Μεγάλωσα με μια καταπιεστική μητέρα.

Μια φορά ήταν να πάρω τηλέφωνο σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό να κάνω αφιέρωση. Μετά ντράπηκα και άλλαξα γνώμη, δεν ήθελα. Η μαμά με έβαλε με το ζόρι να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να κάνω σώνει και καλά αφιέρωση. Καθόταν πάνω από το κεφάλι μου και με παρακολουθούσε όλη την ώρα, έπρεπε εκείνη την ώρα να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να κάνω αφιέρωση. Δεν ήθελα να κάνω και το έδειξα ότι ντρεπόμουνα πολύ, αλλά επέμενε φορτικά, πίεζε αφάνταστα. Όση ώρα έκανα την αφιέρωση, κάπνιζε με πολύ αλαζονικό ύφος και με κοιτούσα σχολαστικά. Εμένα έτρεμαν τα πόδια μου και δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω στο ραδιόφωνο και ένιωθα πολύ άσχημα γιατί δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί επέμενε τόσο πολύ, δεν υπήρχε λόγος. Ήμουνα γύρω στα 12.
Μια άλλη φορά με έβαλε το ζόρι να φάω το Πάσχα μυαλό από αρνί. Το είχε στο χέρι της και με κυνηγούσε από πίσω να το φάω με το ζόρι, έλεγα ότι δεν ήθελα και επέμενε να το φάω. Γκρίνιαζα όλη την ώρα ότι δεν ήθελα να φάω και η μαμά έλεγε ότι θα το φάω, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην το φάω, έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να το φάω, ήμουν υποχρεωμένη να το φάω γιατί είναι καλό. Με το ζόρι με έβαλε να το φάω. Μόλις το κατέβασα, έκανα έναν ωραιότατο εμετό, ήταν από τα πιο αηδιαστικά πράγματα που έχω φάει στη ζωή μου. Δεν με μάλωσε, δεν είπε τίποτα, πήγε πήρε τη σφουγγαρίστρα να τα μαζέψει.
Πάντα μου υποδείκνυε τι θα φορέσω, να μη λένε οι άλλοι ότι το δικό της το κορίτσι είναι κακοντυμένο, έλεγε. Νομίζει ότι έχει καλό γούστο, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει το γούστο της, ό,τι κάνει είναι για να εντυπωσιάζει τους άλλους. Έχω γίνει τελείως διαφορετική, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου για να αρέσω πρώτα σε μενα και έπειτα στους άλλους. Αυτή για να βγει να πετάξει τα σκουπίδια, πρέπει να βάλει τα καλά της. Εγώ βγαίνω με τις πυτζάμες. Αντίθετα με εκείνη, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να ψωνίζω ακριβά ρούχα ή να είμαι της μόδας. Με ενδιαφέρει να νιώθω άνετα μέσα στα ρούχα μου και να έχω στυλ, το δικό μου προσωπικό στυλ.
Μια φορά, γύρω στα 14, ήταν να πάω με το ποδήλατο να κάνω κάτι ψώνια, υπόθεση 15. Μου είχε υποδείξει τι θα βάλω και μετά μου έκανε πλεξούδα τα μαλλιά, για να δείχνουν κουλτουριάρικα, έτσι είπε. Για να με δει ο κόσμος στο σουπερ-μαρκετ που θα είμαι όμορφη. Τα μαλλιά μου δεν ήταν αρκετά μακριά για να γίνουν πλεξούδα και πετούσαν άχαρα. Επέμενε πάρα πολύ, εγώ της έλεγα ότι δεν μου αρέσουν έτσι, είτε μίλαγα είτε όχι, ήταν το ίδιο. Στο τέλος δεν ήταν ωραία τα μαλλιά μου και με άφησε να τα κάνω όπως θέλω. Με είχε πρήξει τόσο πολύ με εκείνη την παλιο-πλεξούδα, που το θυμάμαι.
Μια άλλη φορά, μου είχε ράψει ένα φόρεμα στη μοδίστρα. Είχε γενικά ψώνιο να μου ράβει από κανένα ρούχο στη μοδίστρα. Ήμουνα 13 χρονών και ήτανε να πάμε σε έναν γάμο. Το στήθος μου είχε αρχίσει να μεγαλώνει, το φόρεμα ήταν διάφανο και πολύ παιδικό και ντρεπόμουνα. Επέμενε με πολύ αυταρχικό ύφος ότι ΑΥΤΟ το φόρεμα θα έβαζα. Το έβαλα και ένιωθα τόσο μα τόσο άσχημα. Μέσα στην εκκλησία της είπε η αδερφή της «γιατί το έντυσες έτσι το κορίτσι;». Είπε εκείνη «γιατί, δεν είναι καλά, δεν είναι ωραίο το φόρεμα;». «Όχι, βέβαια» είπε η θεία μου. Το φχαριστήθηκε η ψυχή μου εκείνη την ώρα. Από τότε δεν μου ξαναείπε να βάλω εκείνο το φόρεμα.
Το τελευταίο σπίτι που είχα σαν φοιτήτρια ήταν ένα κλουβί, ήταν ένα μικρό δωμάτιο (στούντιο να το κάνει ο Θεός) με δύο παράθυρα, χωρίς βεράντα. Ήταν μικρό και ασφυκτικό. Δύο χρόνια έκατσα εκεί μέχρι να πάρω πτυχίο και να ξενοικιάσω. Όταν ψάχναμε για σπίτι της είπα ότι εκείνο δεν μου άρεσε, δεν το ήθελα. Με το ζόρι μου το νοίκιασε, δεν ήθελα έλεγα όλη την ώρα. Όταν φώναξα ότι δεν το θέλω, μου είπε να κάτσω στα αυγά μου γιατί δικά της είναι τα λεφτά. Δεν την ενδιέφερε που ήταν μικρό και πώς θα ζούσα εκεί μέσα. Από τα μικρά παραθυράκια του είχε θέα στην πιο όμορφη συνοικία της πόλης και ήταν πολύ τιμητικό να λέει στους κύκλους της ότι νοικιάζει σπίτι στην κόρη της που έχει θέα στην πιο ωραία συνοικία της πόλης.
Κέρδισα χρονιά και πήγα μικρή στο σχολείο. Δεν είχα το γνωστικό επίπεδο να καταλαβαίνω τα πράγματα που διδασκόμουνα και χρειαζόμουν διπλή προσπάθεια. Πρέπει να ήμουν Δευτέρα δημοτικού και είχαμε τα κλάσματα στα μαθηματικά, δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω με τίποτα. Μου εξηγούσε, μου ξαναεξηγούσε και εγώ δεν καταλάβαινα. Μου εξηγούσε πάλι και πάλι και πάλι. Σε κάποια φάση έχασε την υπομονή της, με άρπαξε και άρχισε να με ταρακουνάει και να μου ουρλιάζει: «ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ! ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ, ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ? ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ! ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΛΟΥ!!!». Ούρλιαζε τόσο πολύ. Αλλά δεν καταλάβαινα, ήταν αδύνατο να καταλάβω τι πάει να πει ένα τέταρτο του μήλου. Ήμουν 7,5 χρονών.
Πάντα πριν βγω έξω με φωνάζει να πάω να με δει πώς είμαι ντυμένη. Τις περισσότερες φορές με καμαρώνει και λέει «τι όμορφο κορίτσι έκανα εγώ!». Όταν δεν της αρέσει πώς είμαι ντυμένη, δεν το λέει με όμορφο τρόπο. Παίρνει ένα ύφος λες και βλέπει τον Κουασιμόδο και είναι έτοιμη να ξεράσει. «Τι ρούχα είναι αυτά; Πώς ντύθηκες έτσι πάλι;» κτλ. Είναι πολύ απότομη, γενικά δεν έχει τρόπους. 
Με τον πατέρα μου έχω πολύ καλή σχέση. Υπάρχει κατανόηση. Έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα, κάθομαι και συζητάμε με τις ώρες και τον στηρίζω. Η μαμά πάντα του πάει κόντρα, γιατί τα ενδιαφέροντά του τον κρατάνε μακριά από το σπίτι. Δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι δεν αντέχει να κάθεται σπίτι. Μερικές φορές η μαμά έχει κάνει σκηνή ζηλοτυπίας εναντίον μου, όπως όταν μια γυναίκα νιώθει να της κλέβουν τον άντρα. Την πειράζει που τα πάμε καλά με τον πατέρα μου και αυτός αφιερώνει χρόνο να συζητά μαζί μου. Τα θέματα που συζητά μαζί μου, δεν τα συζητά μαζί της, είτε γιατί εκείνη δεν έχει όρεξη είτε γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει. Πολλές φορές έχει πει ότι έχουμε κάνει κόμμα εναντίον της.
Πολύ μεγάλους καβγάδες έκανε στο παρελθόν με τον πατέρα μου και με εμένα. Με τον αδερφό μου, ποτέ. Ο αδερφός μου είναι πολύ συγκαταβατικός και ανεκτικός και δεν της πάει κόντρα, δεν κάθεται να ασχοληθεί. Έτσι, η μάνα μου τον λατρεύει, δεν τολμά να του μιλήσει άσχημα. Εμένα μου μιλά άσχημα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Οι καβγάδες με τον πατέρα μου ήταν από τους συνηθισμένους καβγάδες των ζευγαριών. Με εμένα, κατά το 90% των περιπτώσεων, ήταν για διαφωνία που δεν με αφορούσε άμεσα. Για παράδειγμα, επέμενε ο αδερφός μου να πάρει μηχανάκι και ο πατέρας μου συμφωνούσε. Η μάνα μου είχε πάθει υστερία. Είχανε συζητούσανε πολύ ώρα. Μπήκα κι εγώ στην κουβέντα και εξέφρασα ήρεμα τις επιφυλάξεις μου ότι είναι επικίνδυνο το μηχανάκι, αλλά ότι έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον αδερφό μου και να του το πάρουμε. Έγινε έξαλλη μαζί μου (όχι με τον πατέρα μου και τον αδερφό μου που μαλώνανε πολλή ώρα), άρχισε να μου ουρλιάζει και μετά είπε να μαζέψω τα πράγματά μου να φύγω από το σπίτι. Γενικά το είχε εύκολο να με διώχνει από το σπίτι. Το είχε σύστημα. Τα μάζευα και πήγαινα στην πόλη που ήμουνα φοιτήτρια , δεν μου έστελνε λεφτά και τα έβαζε ο πατέρας μου στην τράπεζα, και όταν επέστρεφα μετά από κανένα μήνα, έκανε σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα, το είχε ξεχάσει. Με τον πατέρα μου όταν μάλωνε, τον χώριζε. Τον πετούσε έξω από το σπίτι, μας φώναζε μπροστά, ανακοίνωνε με στόμφο ότι χωρίζουνε και να διαλέξουμε εγώ με τον αδερφό μου με ποιον από τους δύο θέλουμε να πάμε. Αυτό συνέβαινε έντονα όταν ήμουν 9-13 ετών. Ο πατέρας μου, ανεξάρτητα από το αν είχε κάνει αυτός την βλακεία που προκάλεσε τον καβγά ή όχι, προσπαθούσε να την ηρεμήσει και να κρατήσει ισορροπίες. Μόνο μια φορά, στον τελευταίο μεγάλο καβγά, σηκώθηκε και έφυγε από το σπίτι, και ήταν μια πραγματικά πολύ κωμικοτραγική φάση. Είχανε μαλώνανε πολλές μέρες (οι καβγάδες και τα μούτρα κρατούσανε μέχρι και 15 μέρες γενικότερα) και η μάνα μου έλεγε συνέχεια στον πατέρα μου να σηκωθεί να φύγει από το σπίτι και χτυπιότανε και ούρλιαζε. Όταν ο πατέρας μου, απογοητευμένος, χολωμένος, κουρασμένος, σκασμένος, σηκώθηκε να πάρει τη βαλίτσα, τότε η μάνα μου εκεί που τον έβριζε και τον έδιωχνε, πετάχτηκε πάνω και άρχισε να τον παρακαλάει στα γόνατα «μην φεύγεις, σε παρακαλώ, γύρνα κτλ». Εγώ με τον αδερφό μου είχαμε μείνει άφωνοι. Ο πατέρας μου έφυγε για μερικές μέρες, εγώ με τον αδερφό μου τον παρακαλούσαμε να μην γυρίσει, και η μάνα μου παρακαλούσε γονατιστή τον πατέρα μου «γύρνα πίσω, σε θέλω κτλ κτλ». Τελικά, ο πατέρας μου γύρισε γιατί είναι πολύ οικογενειακός τύπος και δεν μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ότι θα έφευγε από το σπίτι ενώ ο αδερφός μου έδινε πανελλαδικές.
Κάθε φορά που η μάνα μου με έδιωχνε από το σπίτι, ο πατέρας μου δεν έπαιρνε θέση. Πότε δεν πήρε θέση υπέρ μου, να χτυπήσει το χέρι στο τραπέζι και να πει ότι δεν έχω να πάω πουθενά. Λούφαζε και δεν μιλούσε, δεν με υπερασπιζότανε δυναμικά και την άφηνε να τραβάει τα πράγματα στα άκρα. Προσπαθούσε να της δώσει να καταλάβει με όμορφο τρόπο και μου έλεγε να μην στεναχωριέμαι, να κάνω λίγο τα στραβά μάτια, να μην μουλαρώνω κτλ Μάλλον, την φοβότανε και τη φοβάται, ή ξέρει πως αν τραβήξει και αυτός το σκοινί θα το διαλύσουμε το μαγαζί.
Μια φορά λείπανε μέρες ο πατέρας μου και ο αδερφός μου και εγώ ήμουνα στο δωμάτιό μου και διάβαζα. Βαρέθηκε πάρα πολύ μόνη της και άρχισε να ουρλιάζει που διαβάζω όλη την ώρα. «Μέχρι πότε θα διαβάζεις;» μου είπε πολύ θυμωμένα. Τι ήθελε να κάνω δηλαδή, να κάθομαι να την νταντεύω;
Όταν ήμουνα μικρή με στέλνανε να μάθω ξένη γλώσσα και μουσικό όργανο. Δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, αλλά με στέλνανε αναγκαστικά παρόλο που ήξεραν ότι δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου. Αν και διάβαζα πολύ, δεν ήμουνα καλή, δυσκολευόμουν πολύ γιατί ήμουνα μικρή. Κάθε χρόνο έμενα στην ίδια τάξη, και πήγαινα κρυφά μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο και πέρναγα στην επόμενη χρονιά με τους μετεξεταστέους. Με ρωτούσανε πώς τα πήγαινα κι εγώ έλεγα πολύ καλά. Μέχρι που ανακαλύψανε ότι ήμουν τελείως άχρηστη μαθήτρια, και με σπάσανε στο ξύλο. Θυμάμαι ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα πήγαινα στο Γυμνάσιο και ήμουνα πολύ χαρούμενη, είχα προγραμματίσει τι ρούχα θα φορούσα την πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο. Ήμουνα με το φανελάκι και το βρακάκι μου και είχα πέσει κάτω, με βαρούσανε και η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου όπου βρίσκανε, αλύπητα, ουρλιάζανε επειδή έλεγα ψέματα τόσο καιρό ότι τα πήγαινα καλά ενώ ήμουν τελευταία μαθήτρια. Με κλωτσούσανε, με χτυπούσανε, φωνάζανε, ξαναχτυπούσανε για πολλή ώρα, παντού σε όλο μου το σώμα, στο κορμί, στο κεφάλι, βαρούσανε, ουρλιάζανε, ξαναβαρούσανε, συνέχεια. Η μάνα μου ούρλιαζε «πορνίδιο, είσαι πορνίδιο!». Δεν ήξερα τι πάει να πει πορνίδιο. Θυμάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή πήγα να ανοίξω την πόρτα να φύγω όπως ήμουνα με το βρακάκι, και με τραβούσανε πίσω και με χτυπούσανε, πολύ με χτυπούσανε. Τελικά, πήγα την πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο με τα ωραία ρούχα που είχα διαλέξει, ήμουνα πολύ χαρούμενη που θα πήγαινα στο Γυμνάσιο μόνο που είχα μελανιές σε όλο μου το πρόσωπο. Ευτυχώς είχα αρχίσει λίγο να ξεμελανιάζω και δεν με ρώτησαν τι έχω. Σε κανά δυο συμμαθητές μου είπα ότι είχα πέσει από τη σκάλα. Μετά από αυτό το ξύλο, θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να με αγκαλιάζει, να ζητάει συγγνώμη και να κλαίει. Η μάνα μου δεν θυμάμαι τι έκανε. Θυμάμαι τι έκανε ο πατέρας μου γιατί σπάνια μας μάλωνε. Θυμάμαι που ένιωθε πολύ άσχημα και ήταν καταντροπιασμένος και ήθελε να με πάει στο νοσοκομείο γιατί μούδιαζε για λίγες μέρες το κεφάλι μου.
Γενικά, ο πατέρας μου είναι ένας πολύ ήρεμος και υπομονετικός άνθρωπος. Πολύ σπάνια έχει νευριάσει μαζί μου (και με τον αδερφό μου). Μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να πω ότι κατά το 99% των περιπτώσεων που έγινε έξω φρενών μαζί μου ήταν ξέσπασμα γιατί τον είχε πρήξει η μάνα μου. Η μάνα μου ήταν πολύ υστερική νεώτερη, έχει ηρεμήσει κάπως τα τελευταία χρόνια. Θυμάμαι πάντα να του γκρινιάζει πάρα πολύ, να του πρήζει τα συκώτια. Δεν του κράτησα κακία για εκείνο το σκατόξυλο, γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι η μαμά θα τον έπρηξε και θα τον εξόργισε.
Γενικά, ήμουνα καλή μαθήτρια, αριστούχος στο σχολείο. Πέρασα με την πρώτη στο Πανεπιστήμιο στην πρώτη μου επιλογή. Όταν βγαίνανε τα αποτελέσματα τον πανελλαδικών, επειδή δεν είχα πάει καλά σε ένα μάθημα, ήμουνα πολύ συγκρατημένη. Ήξερα ότι κάποια σχολή καλή πιάνω, αλλά δεν μιλούσα. Είχαμε νοικιάσει εκείνες τις μέρες δωμάτιο στη θάλασσα και η μαμά μου κόντευε να πεθάνει. Φυσούσε και ξεφυσούσε, αγκομαχούσε, μίλαγε άσχημα, είχε πάρα πολλά νεύρα, έκλαιγε και μοιρολογούσε όλη την ώρα «τι θα κάνω αν δεν περάσει; Αχ, τι θα κάνω, τι θα κάνω αν δεν περάσει στο πανεπιστήμιο;». Ο πατέρας μου ήταν ψύχραιμος. Εγώ είχα πολλή αγωνία, αλλά εκείνη την ώρα έπρεπε να κάνουμε καλά τη μαμά που ήταν του θανατά. Ακόμη και τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αντιδρούσε έτσι. Δεν είχε σημασία η δική μου αγωνία που είχα περάσει το λούκι των πανελληνίων, σημασία είχε η δική της αγωνία. Εγώ ήμουνα πολύ άσχημα, αλλά δεν υπήρχε χώρος για μενα. Την μισούσα πάρα πολύ εκείνες τις στιγμές. Όταν βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα και είχα περάσει στην καλύτερη σχολή, καμάρωνε σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι. Όλο το καλοκαίρι τραπέζωνε τους συγγενείς λες και ήταν δική της η επιτυχία και όχι δική μου. Πάτησε το delete και ξέχασε που μας είχε βγάλει την ψυχή στη θάλασσα.
Γενικά, έχει μεγάλη ευκολία να πατάει το delete. Έχει δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Θυμάται πόσο την έχουν πληγώσει οι άλλοι (κατά κύριο λόγο ο αυταρχικός πατέρας της και η κακιά πεθερά της), αλλά ποτέ δεν αξιολογεί αν έχει πληγώσει αυτή τους άλλους. (Παρένθεση: όντως ο πατέρας της είναι πολύ σκληρός άνθρωπος, και η πεθερά της επίσης την αδίκησε πολύ).
Τώρα που θυμήθηκα τον πατέρα της και την πεθερά της, να πω κάτι παράξενο. Κάθε φορά που μάλωνε με τον πατέρα μου ή με μενα ή με τον αδερφό μου, από κάποιο σημείο και μετά ο καβγάς ξέφευγε από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα του εκάστοτε καβγά. Η μάνα μου έχει μια μανία, τα πάντα να τα καταλήγει στο πόσο άσχημα παιδικά χρόνια είχε και πόσο άσπλαχνα της φέρθηκε η πεθερά της. Μπορεί, ας πούμε, να ξεκινήσει ένας καβγάς γιατί δεν έκανα μια δουλειά που συμφωνήσαμε, ή γιατί ο πατέρας μου άργησε να πάει να την πάρει από κάπου, ή γιατί ο αδερφός μου μιλάει πολλή ώρα στο τηλέφωνο, και αυτή καταλήγει να λέει άσχετα με το θέμα για τον πατέρα της και την πεθερά της, τι γινότανε στη ζωή της πριν 30 χρόνια...
Ο καημένος ο αδερφός μου της είχε πει μια φορά «Δεν μας παρατάς με τον πατέρα σου και την πεθερά σου! Εγώ φταίω; Τι με πρήζεις εμένα;» και το βούλωσε η μάνα μου.
Με τον αδερφό μου τα πάμε πάρα πολύ καλά. Είναι 4 χρόνια μικρότερος. Όταν μαλώνανε οι γονείς μας πιο μικροί, με τον αδερφό μου είχαμε πάντα αποκούμπι ο ένας τον άλλον. Η μαμά μας καμαρώνει που είμαστε έτσι δεμένοι και καυχιέται γιατί τα δικά της τα παιδιά δεν ζηλεύονται, όπως κάνουν άλλα αδέρφια. Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι με τον αδερφό μου έχουμε δεθεί γιατί οι συνθήκες στο σπίτι μας ανάγκασαν. Για αυτές τις συνθήκες υπεύθυνη ήταν η μάνα μου, δεν δικαιούται να καμαρώνει που τα παιδιά της έχουν δεθεί για λάθος λόγο, θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται γιατί έφερε μεγάλη ευθύνη. Αλλά, ακόμη κι αν της το πω, δεν θα καταλάβει. Έχει περιορισμένη ευφυΐα. Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε και εγώ και ο αδερφός μου και ο πατέρας μου, ότι δηλαδή η μαμά μας είναι ολίγον χαζή.
Όταν ήμουν πολύ-πολύ μικρή, θυμάμαι ότι αγαπούσα πάρα πολύ τη μαμά μου. Θυμάμαι ότι η γιαγιά μου (η πεθερά της) με έβαζε στο παράθυρο και κοιτούσαμε τον δρόμο και λέγαμε «έλα μαμά, έλα-έλα μαμά» και κουνούσα το χεράκι, μέχρι να δω να έρχεται η μαμά μου στο σπίτι. Ήμουνα 1-2 χρονών, και θυμάμαι ότι έμπαινε η μαμά στο σπίτι και χαιρόμουνα τόσο μα τόσο πολύ. Καθώς μεγάλωνα, με καταπίεζε πάρα πολύ, όλο και περισσότερο. Τα πράγματα έφτασαν στο απροχώρητο, στον χειρότερο βαθμό όταν έγινα 24 χρονών. Τότε έγινε ο μεγάλος καβγάς με τον πατέρα μου που έφυγε για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά από το σπίτι. Μετά δεν ξέρω τι έγινε και τα πράγματα ηρέμησαν αισθητά. Βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες, μία από αυτές ήταν το ότι βρήκα μόνιμη καλή δουλειά. Σταμάτησε να με πρήζει, γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν την έχω ανάγκη πια και, αν με πιέσει, μπορώ να φύγω και να την ξεγράψω. Επίσης, η μαμά μου ωρίμασε. Δεν ξέρω τι κουμπιά της πατήθηκαν, αλλά έχει ηρεμήσει και δεν υστεριάζεται, πολύ σπάνια υστεριάζεται πια. Όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ήταν μόνιμα τσαντισμένη, μόνιμα εκνευρισμένη, αρπαζότανε με το παραμικρό και μονίμως ούρλιαζε. Όταν σκέφτομαι πώς ήταν η μάνα μου τα προηγούμενα χρόνια το πρώτο πράγμα που μου έρχεται είναι τσιρίδες, ουρλιαχτά και κραυγές στα αυτιά μου. Ήταν μονίμως έξω φρενών ή γινόταν εύκολα έξω φρενών. Είναι πολύ άσχημο να μεγαλώνεις σε ένα σπίτι που μονίμως κάποιος ουρλιάζει. Όλα την πειράζανε, όλα την ενοχλούσανε, είχε μονίμως ένα άγχος με το να είμαι επιτυχημένη (με τον αδερφό μου ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά γιατί με μενα είχε κουραστεί, έτσι λέει), με το να είναι καλή στη δουλειά της, με το να είναι καλοντυμένη, να είναι πάντα το σπίτι στην εντέλεια, να κάνει μια μεζονέτα (που πληρώναμε ένα κάρο δάνεια) για να θαυμάζουν όλοι το τέλειο σπίτι της, να αγοράσει τζιπ (για να τους κάνει όλους να ζηλέψουν) κτλ κτλ. Και τώρα την νοιάζουν αυτά, εξακολουθεί να έχει μικροαστικά κόμπλεξ και να με πρήζει να παντρευτώ να της κάνω εγγονάκι, αλλά έχει μετριάσει πολύ τις υστερικές αντιδράσεις.
Αν συγκρίνω το παρελθόν με το παρόν, βλέπω ένα παρελθόν μαύρο γεμάτο εντάσεις και ένα παρόν ήρεμο και ισορροπημένο.
Εγώ πέρασα πολλά χρόνια που απεχθανόμουν τη μητέρα μου. Μου έπρηζε τα συκώτια, μου είχε αλλάξει τα φώτα, που είχε αλλάξει την πέτσα. Δεν έχω άλλες εκφράσεις να πω αυτό που ζούσα. Τώρα που μεγάλωσα, πετυχαίνω διάφορους μεγάλους ανθρώπους συνομήλικους των γονιών μου, που μνημονεύουν πάνω στην κουβέντα πως όταν ήμουν μικρή θυμούνται τη μάνα μου να με καταπιέζει πολύ. Κι εγώ χαίρομαι, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά χαίρομαι, νιώθω να αναγνωρίζεται η αδικία που έτρωγα στη μούρη. Η μαμά μου βεβαίως, παραδέχεται καμιά φορά ότι με καταπίεζε, αλλά δεν κάθεται να το συζητήσει ή να ζητήσει συγγνώμη, γενικά είναι άνθρωπος με πολύ υψηλό εγωισμό, καλύτερα να πεθάνει παρά να ζητήσει συγγνώμη ή να αναγνωρίσει λάθος. Ας πούμε, ενώ όλοι λένε και το έδειξε η πορεία, ότι κακώς βιάστηκαν οι γονείς μου να παντρευτούνε τόσο μικροί, η μαμά μου δεν το παραδέχεται και λέει ότι ήταν ένας μεγάλος έρωτας. (Προφανώς, το να παραδεχτεί πως το γεγονός ότι μικροπαντρεύτηκε δημιούργησε πολλά προβλήματα και ότι αν παντρευόταν 2-3 χρόνια αργότερα θα είχαν στρώσει κάπως τα πράγματα, είναι μεγάλη ήττα, μεγάλη ακύρωση).
Η απέχθειά μου για πολλά χρόνια με έκανε να είμαι αντιδραστική. Ειδικά, μετά την εφηβεία, όταν έφυγα από το σπίτι και πήγα φοιτήτρια σε άλλη πόλη. Μέχρι την εφηβεία, ήμουνα πολύ φοβισμένη, σχεδόν τρομοκρατημένη. Προσπαθούσα να είμαι καλή, συνέχεια να διαβάζω, να φέρνω καλούς βαθμούς. Έπειτα, μεγαλώνοντας, έγινα σκέτη αντίδραση. Κι όσο μεγάλωνα και μεγάλωνε η αυτοπεποίθηση, οι συγκρούσεις ήταν πολύ έντονες, γιατί η μάνα μου έπαψε να επιβάλλεται. Την ενοχλούσε πολύ που δεν μπορούσε να μου επιβληθεί, αλλά ακόμη περισσότερο την ενοχλούσε η απόρριψη. Έδειχνα με όλους τους τρόπους πόσο πολύ δεν την εκτιμώ. Συνήθως με πλάγιους τρόπους, με τις ματιές, τις εκφράσεις, τη γλώσσα του σώματος, τον τόνο της φωνής. Έβγαινε από τα ρούχα της και έλεγε «ʼμα θες να ξέρεις, στη δουλειά μου είμαι η καλύτερη υπάλληλος και με εκτιμάνε όλοι πάρα πολλοί! Να μάθεις!» και της απαντούσα «Προφανώς, στη δουλειά σου δεν φέρεσαι όπως στο σπίτι, για αυτό σε εκτιμάνε».
Ξέρει ότι δεν την εκτιμώ και την ενοχλεί πάρα-πάρα πολύ. Όταν κατάλαβε ότι έχασε το παιχνίδι της επιβολής, ότι όταν ουρλιάζει την αγνοώ, ότι δεν μπορεί να με καταφέρει στα επιχειρήματα, άρχισε να προσπαθεί να με κερδίσει. Να είναι ευγενική, στοργική, διακριτική, να μαγειρεύει καλά, να έχει τα ρούχα σιδερωμένα τέλεια κτλ. Προσπαθεί πάρα πολύ να με κερδίσει, κάνει αγώνα. Δυστυχώς, η πόρτα είναι κλειστή, έχει κλείσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Κανά δυο φορές, δεν άντεξε κι έσκασε και την πήρε το παράπονο και άρχισε να λέει που κάνει τόσα πολλά για μενα κι εγώ δεν την αναγνωρίζω. Της είπα ότι είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτική γιατί στο παρελθόν έχει πει και έχει κάνει πράγματα που με έχουν τραυματίσει και δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεχαστούν, κι ότι θέλω τον χρόνο μου. Έδειξε να το κατάλαβε.
Μετά το στάδιο της απέχθειας, πέρασα στο στάδιο της δικαιολόγησης. Κατά καιρούς προσπαθώ να την δικαιολογώ για όλα όσα έκανε ή κάνει. Όμως παρόλα αυτά δεν καλυτερεύει κάτι μέσα μου. Επειδή θέλω να είμαι δίκαιη, της αναγνωρίζω πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Η μαμά μου, έχει κάνει πολλά άσχημα αλλά έχει κάνει και πολλά καλά, που της τα χρωστάω. Και βλέπω πάνω της πράγματα που θέλω να έχω κι εγώ όταν θα κάνω παιδιά. Νοιαζόταν πάντα να αποκτήσουμε γνώσεις, μας πήγαινε στο θέατρο, μας μαγείρευε καλά, μας είχε καθαρά, μας πήγαινε σε φεστιβάλ, κάναμε κάμπινγκ, μας αγόραζε τόμους με λογοτεχνικά βιβλία, ακόμη κι αν δεν είχαμε λεφτά. Αναγνωρίζω στη μαμά μου πως, όταν δεν την πιάνει το χάλι, όταν θέλει, είναι πολύ καλή μητέρα. Καμιά φορά κόβει μια γαρδένια από τον κήπο ή ένα ζουμπουλάκι και μου το βάζει σε ένα μικρό ποτηράκι δίπλα στο κομοδίνο να το δω όταν ξυπνήσω, εγώ κοτζάμ γαϊδούρα 28 χρονών.
Δεν θέλω πια να την απεχθάνομαι ούτε να την δικαιολογώ. Είναι ενήλικη και πρέπει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες των συμπεριφορών της. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ηρεμήσω κάποια στιγμή, να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά τα άσχημα και να ανεξαρτητοποιηθώ. Νόμιζα πως, όταν θα έβρισκα δουλειά, θα κοβόταν ο ομφάλιος λώρος. Τελικά, δεν κόπηκε γιατί οι εξαρτήσεις μας με την οικογένειά μας, όπως και να είναι αυτή, δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικές.
Μία φορά πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και μου είπε ότι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να σταθώ στα πόδια μου, να φύγω από το σπίτι από τη στιγμή που έχω τα δικά μου λεφτά και να αυτονομηθώ, κι ας είναι δύσκολα ή μοναχικά. Ο λόγος που μένω στο σπίτι ακόμα είναι γιατί γλιτώνω λεφτά από ενοίκια και έξοδα που έχει κάποιος όταν μένει μόνος του, ώστε να μπορώ να επενδύω στις σπουδές μου. Και επίσης, γιατί έχω συντροφιά. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη κάποιος ισχυρός λόγος να φύγω.
Η ψυχολόγος, μου είπε επίσης, ότι επειδή οι γονείς μου παντρεύτηκαν μικροί, δεν είχαν λεφτά και είχαν πολλά προβλήματα, και ο πατέρας μου με τις δραστηριότητές του έλειπε πολύ από το σπίτι και η μαμά μου ήταν μόνη της να μας μεγαλώνει, χρειάστηκε να παίξω εγώ σαν μεγαλύτερο παιδί ρόλους που δεν μου αναλογούσαν. Ήμουν στήριγμα από ψυχολογική και πρακτική άποψη: στήριγμα για τη μάνα μου που ο άντρας της ήταν απών, στήριγμα για τον πατέρα μου που η γυναίκα του ήταν αλλοπρόσαλλη, στήριγμα για τον αδερφό μου που οι γονείς του ήταν προβληματικοί. Μου είπε η ψυχολόγος ότι ο ομφάλιος λώρος θα κοπεί όταν θα πάψω να είμαι στήριγμα για αυτούς και θα κοιτάξω την πάρτη μου, όταν θα βάλω όρια στην ανιδιοτέλειά μου και στην έννοια του καθήκοντος.
Δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει αυτό, όταν έχεις εκπαιδευτεί να στηρίζεις τους άλλους και οι άλλοι το περιμένουν από εσένα ως αυτονόητο. Παραδέχομαι επίσης ότι είμαι ολίγον μαμμόθρεφτη και κορίτσι της μαμάς και του μπαμπά. Χαίρομαι να τους κάνω χαρούμενους και μου αρέσει να με προσέχουν.
Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως φτάνει η στιγμή που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεις τα πράγματα κατάματα, αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να απαλλαγείς. Επίσης, όσο μακριά και να φύγεις, το πρόβλημα υπάρχει πάντα εκεί, ένα τηλεφώνημα ή μια σκέψη, αρκούν για να σε γυρίσουν πίσω στο σημείο μηδέν. Δεν χρειάζεται να φύγω από το σπίτι μου και να γίνω μετανάστης στην Αυστραλία, για να αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό που βίωσα με την μάνα μου. Θα κάτσω εδώ. Και ευτυχώς, με ευνοούνε οι συνθήκες. Έχω φτάσει πλέον στο σημείο να αντιμετωπίζω φαντάσματα, γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πια τα άσχημα, το τοπίο έχει αλλάξει τελείως. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι πληγές μένουν. Θέλω μια μέρα να βάλω τη μάνα μου κάτω και να την αρχίσω στις χριστοπαναγίες και να βγάλω όλη αυτή την πίκρα που μου δημιούργησε. Είναι μερικές φορές που το νιώθω πολύ έντονα. Θέλω να της δώσω να καταλάβει το μέγεθος του πόνου μου, αν και νομίζω ότι με τόση υποτίμηση που έχει ζήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια εκ μέρους μου, μάλλον το έχει καταλάβει. Ή, τελοσπάντων, -επειδή είναι περιορισμένης ευφυΐας-, έχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι έκανε στραβά μαζί μου. 
Αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι να κάνω ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Κουράστηκα να της είμαι θυμωμένη, κουράστηκα να νιώθω πληγωμένη. Δεν μπορώ να την αλλάξω, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να την αλλάξω. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι η ησυχία μου. Θέλω να είμαι ισορροπημένη. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια, βλέπω ότι μπορώ να είμαι ισορροπημένη. Νιώθω ότι δεν χρειάζομαι (προς το παρών) κανέναν ψυχολόγο. Νιώθω περήφανη με τον εαυτό μου, γιατί παρόλο που πιέστηκα πολύ στην μικρή μου ηλικία και οι συνθήκες ήταν κάπως ανώμαλες, καταφέρνω να είμαι καλά (με τα πάνω και τα κάτω μου), να είμαι ενεργητική και καμιά φορά αισιόδοξη.
Όταν συζητάμε με τον αδερφό μου με τους φίλους μας που έχουν κάποια περισσότερα κόμπλεξ ή αδυναμίες, και οι οποίοι έχουν μεγαλώσει σε πιο νορμάλ οικογένειες, λέμε ότι αν οι φίλοι μας μεγάλωναν στη δική μας οικογένεια, θα ήτανε στο Δαφνί σήμερα. Ευτυχώς ούτε εγώ ούτε ο αδερφός μου καταλήξαμε στο Δαφνί.
Όσον αφορά τις αποφάσεις που παίρνω στη ζωή μου, προκειμένου να είναι δικές μου και απαλλαγμένες από τα στερεότυπα και τις επιρροές της οικογένειας και του περίγυρου, σκέφτομαι ότι τις παίρνω λες και οι άλλοι έχουν πεθάνει ή δεν υπάρχουν γύρω μου. Φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου μόνη μου-καταμόνη μου, και αποφασίζω. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά, θα δείξει.

----------


## krino

Ενδιαφερον το μυνημα σου,
σε πρωτη αναγνωση αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι αν δεν ανεξαρτοποιηθεις ετσι ωστε να κανεις την ζωη σου, δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις καμια συζητηση και κανενα μελλον.

Με δεδομενο αυτο μπορουν να οικοδομηθουν πολλες συζητησεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Γιατί ΄τα γράφεις όλα αυτά? 
Ούτε βοήθεια ζητάς, ούτε τη γνώμη των άλλων.
Η μητέρα σου, (μόνη σου το είπες) είχε ένα σωρό ψυχολογικά προβλήματα από τον πατέρα της και την πεθερά της τα οποία μετέφερε σε όλη την οικογένεια και απ\' ότι φαίνεται περισσότερο σε σένα. Αν δεν την συγχωρήσεις και δεν βρεις κώδικες επικοινωνίας μαζί της ώστε να την καταλάβεις, θα ταλαιπωρείσαι σε όλη σου τη ζωή. Βάλε λίγο στην άκρη το μίσος για τον άνιρωπο που ίσως θα σε έχει αγαπήσει πιο πολύ απ\' τον καθένα στη ζωή σου, και σταμάτα να δηλητηριάζεσαι

----------


## Aphelia

Προφανώς η κοπέλα ένιωσε την ανάγκη να καταγράψει τις σκέψεις της και να τις μοιραστεί με άλλους. Τι πιο κατάλληλο από ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.

Λυγερή, κι εγώ βρήκα το κείμενό σου πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Με έπιασε η καρδιά μου διαβάζοντάς το, πόνεσα κι εγώ, θυμούμενη δικές μου εμπειρίες, αναρωτήθηκα για πολλά ζητήματα που έχουν σχέση με τους γονείς μας, πράγματα που με πληγώνουν, που έχω προσπαθήσει να βρω κι εγώ την άκρη κατά καιρούς.

----------


## Kleiw

Lygeri δυστυχώς δεν είσαι η μόνη που αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα στην οικογένεια της . Το μήνυμα σου , μου θύμισε σε πολλά σημεία την δική μου μαμά . Και η δική μου είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένη τώρα , αλλα δυστυχώς έχει νεύρα και ξεσπάσματα ακόμη .

Ο ρόλος τους είναι η αλήθεια πολύπλευρος και δύσκολος και προφανώς δεν ήταν προετοιμασμένοι για αυτό . Και η δική μου μαμά παντρεύτηκε πολύ μικρή και η δική μου μαμά κατηγορεί κάποιους άλλους για τα νεύρα της και η δική μου μαμά μας δημιούργησε πολλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα με την συμπεριφορά της .

Αυτο που προσπαθώ να κάνω απο τοτε που ενηλικιώθηκα είναι να ισορροπήσω μόνη μου . Πάντα έδειχνα να είμαι μόνη μου και αυτό την πείραζε , γιατι θα προτιμούσε να οδηγεί τις επιλογές μου (κατι που έχει κάνει με τον αδερφό μου). Πέρασα πολύ δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια και η συναισθηματική στήριξη ήταν και για εμένα ο πατέρας μου (αν και δεν την ζήτησα ποτε την στήριξη του και στην ουσία τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου και για μένα. Ομως ήταν άλλος άνθρωπος και αυτό ήταν αρκετό.).

Δεν της κρατάω όμως κακία για όλα αυτά . Παρόλο που δεν μου έχει ζητήσει συγνώμη και ρίχνει το φταίξιμο σε άλλους για την συμπεριφορά της .
Αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να φτιάξω την ζημιά σε εμένα . Και παρόλο που έχω κάνει δουλειά , κουβαλάω μόνιμα μια ανασφάλεια και ζητώ μια επιβεβαίωση και μια αγκαλιά . Την έχω ανάγκη αυτή την αγκαλιά γιατι όταν ήμουν μικρή δεν την είχα . (ας είναι όμως καλά οι φίλοι....)
Σκοπός μου τώρα είναι να στηριχτώ εξολοκλήρου στα πόδια μου . Και όσο για την μαμά μου , θέλω να είναι καλά . Την ενθαρρύνω να κάνει πράγματα που την ευχαριστούν και να ασχοληθεί με τον εαυτό της . Κάνει ευτυχώς κάποια βήματα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση και έτσι ησυχάζουμε λιγάκι .
Δεν έχω φύγει ακριβώς απο το σπίτι , αλλα τον περισσότερο καιρό έμενα μόνη μου (σπουδές , δουλειά) και απο του χρόνου φεύγω και οριστικά (ετσι λέω) .
Θεωρώ οτι θα είναι καλύτερο για όλους και το προτείνω και σε εσένα .
Να βρει ο καθένας τον εαυτό του και την ελευθερία του και να πάψει η σχέση να είναι σχέση εξουσίας και εξάρτησης . Ισως τότε να βρείτε καλύτερους τρόπους να εκφράσετε την αγάπη που κρύβεται απο κάτω . Την έχεις και εσύ ανάγκη αυτήν την αγάπη νομίζω , παρόλο που αν το σκεφτείς πονάει ....... τόσος καιρός μόνη !

----------


## Adzik

LIGERI μου ..

...λεσ και ειχαμε την ιδια οικογενεια..μονο που εγω δεν ειχα ποτε μπαμπα...

εγω δεν καταφερα να ειμαι τοσο δυνατη μετα απο ολα αυτα που με βρηκαν με την μαμα μου.. γι αυτο ειμαιπολυ πολυ περιφανη για εσενα που καταφερεσ οχι μονο να εισαι αλλα και να σκευτεσαι τοσο συνιδιτοποιημενα... 

1000 μπραβο...

τισ περισσοτερεσ φωρεσ που συζηταω με την ψυχιατρο μου..καταληγουμε στην μαμα μου...

καταληξαμε σε κατι πολυ βασικο τηντελευταια τεταρτη..

πωσ η μαμα μου (αλλα και ολεσ οι μαμαδεσ και μπεμπαδεσ μασ) ...καμια φορα θελωντασ να ειναι σωστοι και δικαιοι...και πανω απ ολα ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝΣΥΝΗΔΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ .....σκαρφιζονται μια θεωρια... εναν τροπο συμπεριφορασ προσ τα παιδια τουσ.....και ακολουθουν αυτον τον δρομο...

και δυστιχωσ για εμασ τα παιδια τουσ...συχνα επειδη η θεωρια τουσ εχει την λογικη σαν βαση... δεν μασκανει καλο... διοτει εμεισ τα παιδια δεν ημαστε μαθηματικα ,αλλα ουτε μετρισημα στηχεια...το καθε παιδακι ειναι μια ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα με διαφορετικεσ αναγκεσ ......

ετσι καταληγουν να ειναι λαθοσ...να μασ πληγωνουν ,να μασ αδικουν....να μασ προκαλουν πληγεσ και τον φοβο πωσ τελικα δεν μασ αγαπησανε ποτε...γιατι δεν μασ ¨ειδαν¨ποτε........πραγματικα ..

ειδανε αυτο που θελανε η αυτο που ηταν πιο ευκολο να δουνε....

ναι ουτε κι εμενα μου αρεσε αυτο οταν η ψυχιατροσ μου το ειπε...

ναι ..ειναι ασχημο και αδικο..θεεε μου τοοσο αδικο,....

αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα καταλαβαινω... και ειμαι πιο υσηχη μεσα μου....





ααααα και απρο πο...οταν στα 19 μου ..τωρα ειμαι 24 ..εφυγα απο το σπιτι..η σχεση μασ καλητερευσε πολυ....ναι πιστευω πωσ τελικα και μασκανει μακαιτουσ κανει καλο...το να δουν καποια στιγμη πωσ ημαστε ενηλικεσ...πια..

μακια φιλεναδεσ μου...

----------

